# Help with lamb breast



## steelman18

Ok  folks i am coming to you all for the answers again i just bought me a lamb breast at wally world and i am going to smoke it.

We have never had any lamb and my wife wants me to try. So it is sitting in the frezzer right now and i am posting a thread for

all your great advise. So please add all your suggestions and recipe for me to mull over before embarking on the new meat


----------



## meateater

Olive oil, rosemary, black pepper. Smoke till 145 med.rare and wrap in foil and then wrap in a towel and give it an hour or two to rest. It's that simple.


----------



## africanmeat

Meateater got you covered


----------



## pops6927

I used to make a stuffed lamb breast in the meat department many years ago.  I'd cut the meat off the ribs almost to the edge, then fold it under the ribs making a pocket, then stuff it with lean ground lamb and pork trimmings and tie it up.  You'd take it home and mix up some stuffing and lay it on the top, then roast it to 160° internal and serve; yum!


----------



## SmokinAl

Whatever you decide, don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## steelman18

Ok today is the day for the lamb.

I took meateaters reciepe for it .since this is my first time with lamb decieded to do a chuckie with it.

here are the pic just before it was put in the smoker. On the chuckie i used  some of jeffs rub.


----------



## steelman18

Ok so here is a qview of the lamb breast. i pulled when the temp got 150 now there are wraped in foil then in a towel.

dont have an icechest so i stuck them in the micro for safe keeping.


----------



## meateater

Looks great ! Don't forget the money shot.


----------



## steelman18

ok here is the qview of the chuckie


----------



## steelman18

now as for the money shot on the lamb it went to the dogs should habve known from the price. it was nothing but fat :(  well it is live and learn


----------



## pitmaster will

Lamb breast is a very fatty but if done correctly fantastic cut of meat that many chefs prize internationally! It's important to trim all silver skin, marinate, rub and smoke at a low 240 to 275 temp... depending on how large they are you can expect the cooking time to  range anywhere from 4 to 6 hrs. Many different variations of rub or marinade will work from classic bbq to northern chinese cumin/chili to south east asian palm sugar & baby anchovy. REMEMBER, these are from the lamb breast and are not the same in any way shape or form to a classic "rack" of lamb. To cook these rare would be the same as trying to cook a pot roast rare!


----------

